
In december, you'll need a GitHub account to contribute to MDN - Arkanosis
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/MDN/Contribute/Howto/Link_a_GitHub_account
======
tajen
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12312825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12312825)

